# Help replacing rear side lamp



## Q7owner (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm new to this site and wishing to get some assistance on replacing the passanger side rear side lamp. Ive looked under the car and through the storage space in the rear of the vehicle. The lamp lives in the bumper and I can get to it. 
Can anyone suggest how this lamp is removed and repalced.
Thank you.
Jim


----------

